# Kids' Haunted House / Vampires / Castle / Evil Pumpkins/ Witches / Mad Science Lab



## 3pinkpoodles

I thought I would start a thread dedicated to creating a haunted house for elementary school kids. It's February, but I am already in full planning mode, as there is so much to get done over the next 9 months! Our school has a yearly fall festival with haunted house, but this will be my first time working on the HH on this level- normally I just help set it up..... The HH is always the most popular attraction, and this year, we hope it will be bigger and better than EVER as we have been given use of the cafeteria, as opposed to one small classroom.  The space is HUGE and the ceilings are high, and it even has a stage, with built in sound and some theater type lighting.

So without further adieu, here are my plans: 

The Haunted house will have 12 pop up canopy tents pushed together to create our "maze". There will be about 8 main scenes for the kids to walk through. SPIDER INVASION, HAUNTED PUMPKIN PATCH, CASTLE ENTRANCE, HAUNTED ENTRY CHAMBER, VAMPIRE'S LAIR, WITCH'S "swampland"COVEN, FRANKENSTEIN'S LAB, AND THE CEMETERY.

Here's what I am thinking for the floor plan:









My first project that I am working on is a grandfather clock for the haunted entry chamber. I want it to look like a "living" clock, so I am "corpsing" it to look like it is made of leathery skin. The pendulum will be a rib cage and skull with flashing red eyes. The TICK TOCK sound will be a looped recording of a heart beat. Here are some pictures of my progress:

























The second project I have started, since I was already corpsing the clock, is re-creating all my old blow mold pumpkins to look more sinister. So they are getting corpsed out too.... These will go in the Haunted Pumpkin Patch section of the haunted house.









I hope this thread keeps me motivated and on track with my plans over the next nine months..... but I also hope those more experienced haunters can provide tips and suggestions along the way!

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oooo, I love the clock! Very cool with the rib cage and all. I'll be checking in often. Good start!

Not sure what you had planned for the clock face but maybe two sculpty bone fingers could serve as the clock hands with eyeballs set into the face of the clock.


----------



## Zombiesmash

SO EXCITING! How much time will you have to set up? If it's in the cafeteria, will you have to set up and take down between school days?


----------



## matrixmom

How exciting ...you certainly are a brave one. I hope other parents are helping you out with the props. You know never know-you might get some other people hooked on halloween.


----------



## matrixmom

Here's a video with great ideas on walls.....


----------



## offmymeds

following along, can't wait to see the rooms come together!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Ghost of Spookie- I absolutely love the idea of skeleton bones for the clock's hands. My daughter thinks we should put eyeballs into the face of the clock somehow. Still sketching some ideas in my mind for how we can truly make this clock come to "life".

Zombiesmash: We actually have about a week, six days to be exact. The (new) principal is letting us close half of the cafeteria for a whole school week. She is closing the entire cafeteria on Thursday and the Friday of the event (which is at 5 pm that Friday). I think we can do it. We've been using the same pop up canopy "formula" for years now, but never this BIG (had about half the tents before). 

MatrixMom : My entire attic 6 feet tall by 800 square feet is filled with props I have collected over the years... plus we have a whole cargo unit at the school, with nothing but Halloween in it. I got to go "shopping" after last year's festival because we came in so far under my budget so we got lots of cool stuff after last year's haunted House too  But I am having so much fun coming up with all the details now.... Lots and lots of details.

Off My Meds: Thanks I love your stuff and ideas- I will look forward to your input!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Took some quick pics of the initial "idea sparks" .... this is before any major props have been created for either of these two rooms. 

Frank's Lab will be a complete new scene- so we have NOTHING right now for this set. Here are the initial items I have picked up at goodwill, (plus some empty cheese ball containers and a moving hand i got at Big Lots last year). Think it would be cool to have the hand moving around inside of a big plastic jug.... Just getting started.

















And Count Dracula's Lair. We have 2 full size coffins, plus the items you see here and that's it. This room will also be a completely new scene, so there is much to be done!









These are flickering heart candles form Big Lots after Valentine's day sale.... We want to do Count's room like a formal dinner party - very romantic, hence the hearts. The gold frame is awesome- I have 2 and have never been able to use them before- I want to get some really beautiful portraits of Vampires to frame in these.









Planning to make some large cardboard shields like this for the hallway leading to the lair:









And maybe some stained glass windows like Dawnski did for her fabulous party!


----------



## Paint It Black

You are gathering up some great stuff. I like lots of details too!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

3PP, nice start. I see you are wasting no time. Next time you are in DT, check out their automotive section. I bought a black funnel from there that has a long accordian-style tube attached to the small end. To me it just said Mad Lab for something. I was in my DT this week and saw that they still have it on the shelves. Another item that might inspire for Mad Lab is their silver foiled car window shade for wrapping around something to give it an industrial use. 

Glueing on tin foil (buy there) might be another type of covering for a metallic look. Also check out their contact paper area (FrogKid did an amazing Front Desk for her Haunted Hotel last year with foamboard and woodgrain contact paper); also look at their gift wrap. Around Xmas time I found metallic door covers (in girft wrap area--nice size!) which I snapped up for possible use covering a cryo tube (HD concrete sonotube) or something else. Brass fasteners (the kind with the two prongs you spead apart to keep papers together) could double as rivets. Save up laundry detergent bottle caps, they make nice big dials for built lab equipment machines.

If you can find tube lighting that has a chase feature to it you could put it in a clear tube connected to two "machines" and have it look like power is being supplied from one source to the the other. If you can find some randomly flashing string lights you can run them behind a board with holes in it for "equipment signal lights or buttons", top the light area with clear colored caps and make it look like an old computer system is working. Guess it depends on the timeframe you set the Mad Lab in....


----------



## printersdevil

I would suggest using the white insulation sheets from Home Depot or Lowes for the shields. They are not expensive and are easy to cut and shape. We used them last year for HUGE Mardi Gras masks for a fundraiser. They are so easy to paint and will hold up for future year's use. They come in 4' X 8' sheets.

Wow, you have a great start of plans. Could you set up some movies on tvs for viewing outside the area or maybe in the lab. Some of the old B&W ones that the kids haven't seen?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

printersdevil said:


> I would suggest using the white insulation sheets from Home Depot or Lowes for the shields. They are not expensive and are easy to cut and shape. We used them last year for HUGE Mardi Gras masks for a fundraiser. They are so easy to paint and will hold up for future year's use. They come in 4' X 8' sheets.
> 
> Wow, you have a great start of plans. Could you set up some movies on tvs for viewing outside the area or maybe in the lab. Some of the old B&W ones that the kids haven't seen?


Thanks so much for the suggestion- I had not thought about using the foam for the shields- though I have used them for loads of tombstones. I like the TV idea too--- We'll see if our AV department does


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

matrixmom said:


> Here's a video with great ideas on walls.....


 Wow! I so WISH I had that kind of skills!!!! That is pretty awesome.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

PIB and GOS Thanks!

GOS- Love these ideas- I will have to check dollar tree automotive section- I have a feeling this will be my new home away from home.


----------



## Saki.Girl

You going to put a 13 hour face on clock ?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Saki Girl I would love to have a 13 hour face..... But I am lazy, and I have a different plan in mind. I am going to go with this clock pictured below I got at Ross today for $15. The clock was brassy gold plastic--- I added the same stain to is I used on the wood so it would match better.

*This grandfather clock will go in the haunted entry chamber, which is the first official "room" the kids will enter, after walking through the Spider Invasion and the Haunted Pumpkin Patch. Those first two rooms will have a ceiling of about 6 feet. But when they enter the castle, and into the entry chamber, the ceiling will be much taller. This clock is actually going to be about 7 feet tall after I add some details to the top.









I am using this clock because all the numbers and scroll work are "free-floating". (You can see what I mean by looking at the print on the bottom of the box the clock is sitting on--- it's a see through unit). I plan to have lighting from behind the face of the clock, inside the actual body of the clock itself. I hope to figure out how to have the red light, heart beat effect going (with synchronized sound and light, if possible), to give the illusion that the clock is actually alive.

Here are more progress photos after I applied the stain:


----------



## Saki.Girl

That clock you got looks cool it will look great. What's that sun I see could you send it to Oregon lol


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Got some great stuff for the haunted house today. There was a "free" sale at a home where they were selling their parents' house.

I got a cool metal typewriter cart that expands on the sides for frank's Lab, a neat broom for the witch's coven, a huge roll of ivory fabric that reminds me of fancy burlap (can shred to use in the witchy swampy area), and 2 giant fern leaves with tags (pottery Barn)... all free. 

BONUS: A HUGE corkboard that I will use for a balloon dart game in the carnival part of the school's fall festival AND a lazy susan to turn into a spinning wheel carnival game. (not all pictured).









And at Goodwill last week I got this HIDEOUS plastic purple and pink angel thing- no clue what it is - but I put a tomato cage next to it to give you an idea of its size. I will paint it to make it an evil cemetery tombstone.









Oh and here is some more progress on my clock.


----------



## Bethany

3PP, When I get my victim's box out & my party past in a couple weeks, I'll have to get your address & send you some of these that you can just hot glue onto cardboard boxes you do the same technique on as the clock for your mad lab.








They are gages printed on paper & modge podged to can lids. I'm going to be making some mad scientist equipment myself this year & using the same things.


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, Bethany, those gauges look like the real thing!


----------



## Bethany

printersdevil said:


> OMG, Bethany, those gauges look like the real thing!


Very easy. I have a can opener from IKEA that takes the whole top off the can. That is what I used. I've been saving the tops of the cans for a while, I have many different sizes. I found the gage pics online. Going to use shoe boxes & some wooden boxes that I want my husband to wire for lightbulbs for a really nice effect.  these will be later in the year.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

printersdevil said:


> OMG, Bethany, those gauges look like the real thing!


Bethany- I agree those are fabulous! I would be so grateful to re-purpose them in the school's haunted house! They are perfect! Thanks so much


----------



## printersdevil

3pinkpoodles, I spent several hours tonight looking through the craft threads since I just check it occasionally. I started and the front and made it through abot half the 400 plus pages looking at photos and getting ideas. I thought of you and your Haunted House when I saw this. It could probably be made into a cute prop that the kids would get a big kick from. 

You will have to scroll down the page for the In case of vampire attack, break glass sign.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/72519-showcase-your-most-recent-craft-109.html


Also you might have an area to display a Vampire Killing kit. Or maybe even sell chances to win one at the end of the night.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Printers Devil- I love that sign- and those glasses- I was already planning to do this to some plastic wine glasses I got at dollar Tree- but will definitely have to keep the sign in mind.

I have a pretty big change of plans so had to come up with a revised floorplan, 3 tents smaller than my original plans. We are not being given quite as much space as i hoped but it's still 1,000 square feet plus the stage so it's ample size, It just means that I am losing two scenes. No more Spider Invasion and no more Haunted Pumpkin patch with hay bales and corn stalks  But it gives me a bigger witch's coven, which I have decided to do a SWAMP scene in, and a bigger Vampire's dinner party scene  Here is my revised layout. PS I also had a great weekend at the yard sales- so I'll post some photos of that later on.









*This is 9 tents and about 4 or 5 feet of extra space on the far right, which will mostly be hallways and scare pockets.*


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Yay! Just got dibs on this old beach chair frame, that I will get for free tomorrow morning off FREECYCLE. 








I plan to turn it into Frankenstein's table like this using a large sheet of foam:








Also got the lighting I have been wanting for inside the grandfather clock and it looks awesome! I decided to add a few more embellishments to the clock so getting another pic posted is taking longer than I hoped.


----------



## Paint It Black

That's very clever, 3PP


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Grandfather clock for the haunted entry chamber is DONE! The skulls eyes flash, there is a red uplight at the base, blinking lights behind the face of the clock numbers, and it is topped off with a skull with bat wings. The thing stands over 7 feet tall!









Next project? Frankenstein's lab being made form an old child's play kitchen! And Frankie's "table". I'll post more pics when I begin.


----------



## Bethany

3PP your clock is AWESOME!!!! great job!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Something tells me you've already seen this, but I wanted to share just in case u hadn't...its absolutely aborable but with some faux painting it could look weathered and creepy.

http://www.millionaireplayboy.com/mpb/index.php/turning-a-play-kitchen-into-a-mad-scientist-lab/


----------



## printersdevil

Awesome clock, 3PP. I am so impressed.

I also love that Mad Scientist lab. The black makes it perfect.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hi Printers Devil- I like the mad lab too--- it will be my inspiration... though I did not know about it till recently !


printersdevil said:


> Awesome clock, 3PP. I am so impressed.
> 
> I also love that Mad Scientist lab. The black makes it perfect.


----------



## Bethany

Now I'm going to be hunting for a really cheap Entertainment center to make into my MAD LAB!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Bethany Me too- I am probably going to add another kid's kitchen or an old beat up entertainment center, as long as it's not too heavy- I need to store everything in the upstairs attic, and can only get up there with my pull down ladder..... But the possibilities seem endless. I am so freaking excited I want to start on the lab tomorrow....


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Got some stuff today to add to the haunted house.

Wood slats for drawbridge castle entrance and also for a bridge in the witch's swamp









And a chandelier I will turn into a standing floor candelabra using an old coat rack as the base:









Got several other smaller items as well, that I posted in the yard sale thread. It was great weekend for treasure hunting


----------



## Bethany

Great finds!! Can't wait to see the finished haunt!!


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, that clocks looks fantastic!! Great job

cant wait to see the lab


----------



## texaslucky

OMG, you MADE that clock. It is freaking fantastic!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Frankenstein's Lab is coming along nicely, thanks to this kid's kitchen I picked up at Goodwill. NOt quite done with this piece, but it's getting there. I used Terra's faux metal tutorial to get it to look like grimy aged metal. 









I added some red lights on the back splash, but still need to mount them properly.









I do believe once I add some heads in jars and other freaky finds, this will be quite a nice focal point in Frankie's Lab


----------



## offmymeds

It's looking good!


----------



## Bethany

Looking awesome!! I better get you some "gages" in the mail!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Worked on it a little more... it's really coming along  Would love to add your gauges Bethany 



















Bethany said:


> Looking awesome!! I better get you some "gages" in the mail!!


----------



## Spooky McWho

3pp everything you are working on looks great! And you are getting so much done so quickly. I love that your haunt is for the kids and I applaud you for taking this big task and making it so spectacular. You will be giving these children memories that will last forever and possible lighting the fire in a future haunters soul. Well done!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks Spooky! I enjoy it all---- I can't wait to see the kids' faces---- I hope none of them are too scared. Trying to keep it just "basic/classic Halloween" so we don't have any kids peeing in their pants! LOL That would be awesome if I could inspire even one kid to love Halloween more......... My six year old boy is already as nutty about it as I am... My 8 year old daughter actually just puts up with my obsession but has no real interest at all.....


Spooky McWho said:


> 3pp everything you are working on looks great! And you are getting so much done so quickly. I love that your haunt is for the kids and I applaud you for taking this big task and making it so spectacular. You will be giving these children memories that will last forever and possible lighting the fire in a future haunters soul. Well done!!


----------



## Paint It Black

I am loving your mad lab. The paint job you did looks perfect.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Update on Dracula's Dinner Party props:








Printed COUNT DRACULA off on blockposters.com then decoupaged onto backdrop of an old mirror I found on side of the road. Total cost = FREE By the way- this is HUGE, coming in at over 2.5 feet tall, and 2 feet wide.








Made two black and red gothic "windows" from cardboard boxes that some picture frames came in. Used tissue paper, black spray paint, duct tape. Total cost: FREE with stuff I had laying around. These will hang in the room of the haunted house where two coffins are, with bats on ceiling, and red dim lights around. One coffin will have a vampire resting, the other will be empty, so people wonder "where is the other vampire?' I will place small lights inside these windows to illuminate them. I need to add more paint where some letters and blotches show through.








Almost done with my red PVC candle collection. I think I will use these in the coffin room as well, around the two coffins on the floor. TOTAL COST= Almost free. Had to buy glue sticks and red spray paint. Got the PVC scraps form a friend who was closing her theatrical lighting business.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great new projects. I especially like the Dracula portrait. Sounds like there will be a real vampire ambiance in the room.


----------



## Bethany

Great Progress!! Loving what you're doing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That Dracula framed portrait is to howl the moon over! Love the red eye addition to the print. Nice street find. That dining hall is really coming along.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Sorry for the double post1


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

EXPANDING THE LAB! Decided the little kid's kitchen was too small to make a statement alone, so I added a companion. The kitchen now has a book shelf that was mine as a child.... which is now completely unrecognizable - Not sure what my mom would think! At this point, the overall dimensions of Frankie's new and improved lab are 8 feet long and 6 feet high!

WIP Pix from my point and shoot:

View attachment 195477


View attachment 195469


View attachment 195470










View attachment 195471


View attachment 195471


View attachment 195472


View attachment 195473


View attachment 195474


View attachment 195475


View attachment 195476


----------



## Bethany

Looking Fabulously Freaky 3PP!!! THere may have to be a road trip to see your finished haunt!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks Bethany. My 6 year old son asks me every day..."What are you making for the haunted house today mom?" I love it- Now I have some expectations to meet! ha ha


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Dumpster Diving paid off with these sections of a Little Tikes outdoor playhouse. A little grey and black Krylon spray paint, and they are good as new  I plan to sponge paint on some other colors, some black, maybe some mossy greens....








What Witch's Kitchen does not have a comforting fire going? I will make a great stuff/burning logs thing for here,.








And, of course, all good witches need a secure holding cell for the naughty children. I will add some PVC pipe spray painted to look like metal bars to the tall doorway (with a frightened child behind the bars), and maybe some tissue paper with metal bars to the window with some back lights for ambiance.


----------



## offmymeds

Great find! 

and what a score on the mannequins you found.


----------



## Bethany

3PP hope you are finding more great stuff for your haunts!!
Will be working on more gages this week. I have not forgotten.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hey Bethany!

Things are moving along. My next project is to build Frankenstein's lab table, and the Frankenstein prop itself. I'll post some pics when I get it done  looking forward to the gauges and incorporating them! Thanks so much...

Oh and I did finish the lab chalkboard, using wildfire brand luminescent neon paints. Can't wait to see it light up under the black lights. The entire lab will be ALL black lights, so that should be fun!



Bethany said:


> 3PP hope you are finding more great stuff for your haunts!!
> Will be working on more gages this week. I have not forgotten.


----------



## Bethany

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Worked some more on Frank's Lab today. Made this chalkboard using a large Monet print and frame I found on the side of the road. I added chalkboard paint, because originally I was going to use glow in the dark chalk. Then I decided to just use the wildfire blacklight paints instead. I can't WAIT to see how this looks under a black light. And I know the mathematical equations make no sense at all 









I also worked some on the actual Frankenstein table.... Hope to finish that tomorrow, if all goes well!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

My son has been asking when we can work on more Halloween stuff so I ordered my Frankenstein mask today for the prop build. Found it for $43, including shipping. NOt bad, since I normally see this mask for around $79 without shipping. 

Will use PVC body to complete the rest of him. My boy will help me build Frankenstein. I worked more on his table today, painted it to look like wood, and painted the stand we will use to prop him up on. Now I need to find some black pants and big Frankenstein hands as well as some realistic eyeballs..... I should have the final prop finished by next week I hope!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Okay so here is Frankie in all his glory (minus some hands!)


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Basically going for CLASSIC HALLOWEEN (Vampires, Frankenstein Lab, Cemetery, and a Witchy Swamp scene)....

Some recent inspiration from my Pinterest Boards - probably originally sourced from right here on HF! Just to give you an overall idea of what we hope to achieve:

VAMPIRES
















FRANKENSTEIN'S LAB:
























WITCHY SWAMP SCENE:


----------



## Bethany

Seeing what you've done so far 3PP, I have no doubt that you will achieve & surpass your vision! 
Your stuff is great!! (I haven't forgot the gages) :/


----------



## Paint It Black

Frankie is looking good, and I love the chalkboard! Your inspiration photos are great ones too! I am enjoying following your progress.


----------



## chocolatemice

The lab is looking spectacular! The grimy metal is everything. I can't wait to see the witches' swamp develop-- turning the playhouse into a stone cottage is pretty brill.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

THANKS Bethany, PIB, and Chocolate!

I am totally having fun with the swamp inspiration. Can't WAIT to see it coming together. For now, it's just in pieces and boxes up in the attic. But come October, once we get it all set up, it should be pretty great


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Where do you live that you keep finding cool stuff on the side of the road? lol I may need to visit!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Sublime: Near where I live they have this once a year curbside recycling extravaganza! (My term, not theirs). For a month straight, every weekend, people can leave ANYTHING on the curb and the city hauls it away. I'm able to find some amazing stuff during those 4 weeks! I love dumpster diving


----------



## dawnski

Your kid's school is awesome to do this. Can't wait to see the finished haunt. Take lots of pictures!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

UPDATE! Fall Festival was tonight- and we heard multiple comments from the kids and parents that this year's Haunted House was the best ever! Here are some pix of us setting up... very beginning stages. We had a pro photographer (parent) do a shoot that took about an hour so we will see how those turn out! More progress pix to come.

OK - It's saying it's a invalid file. I will see what's up and get back. I also shot a super quick video on my FLIP just before it opened. I will shoot another vid tomorrow when I go back to clean it all up!


----------



## johnlevy090

Is there any halloween costume collection site??


----------



## Bethany

3PP Cannot wait to see the pictures & video!! You did such fabulous stuff!! I'm sure everyone had a blast. 
You do know that you're THE ONE now, right?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Okay - Here is a really quick video I shot minutes before we opened. It's dark at first- til I wised up and grabbed a spotlight.... A few minutes in and you can see the footage a it better. http://youtu.be/jRmjPRZPnY4

Haunted Entry Chamber
Dracula's Coffin Room
Dracula's Dinner Party
Frankenstein's Lab
Witch Swamp
and.....
The Grand finale CEMETERY scenes are all shot here. More to come once I get some pictures off my camera and from the pro photographer


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Bethany said:


> 3PP Cannot wait to see the pictures & video!! You did such fabulous stuff!! I'm sure everyone had a blast.
> You do know that you're THE ONE now, right?


LOL Well, I don't mind being THE ONE.... If only I had more helpers- I need MINIONS!


----------



## Bethany

Excellent Job!!!


----------

